# Engine Swap



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

My 1992 Nissan D21 4x4 with the KA24E seems to lack tons of power, in my opinion. Then again I am coming from high performance Muscle cars and full size trucks with V8 engines...

In short, after taking the highway for the first time I maxed out around 60MPH. The truck would accelerate to about 50MPH without to much hesitation, but anything past was a struggle. Over a 13 mile stretch to get home the vehicle was able to reach a maximum of 65MPH. I would also like to say that even around town is slow, but again I am coming from cars with 350+ HP.

So my question, is this normal? If no, what should I look at fixing next? If this is normal, what engine should I trough in without to much expense or trouble?

Vehicle Facts
245,800 miles on odometer and it just died last week
KA24E Four Cylinder
31 x 10.5 tires w/ off road tread


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

It should certainly exceed 65. You haven't described the issue very well to help. Does it run smoothly but seems to strain? Does it cut out at high rpms? Is this a "new to you" truck and you just got it and don't know how it ran before? Was it running OK before and now runs poorly?


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of details in my above post. And yes, the truck is new to myself as I only purchased it about two months ago. Today was the first time I have ever actually got the vehicle on the highway due to faulty suspension and tires that I knew could not uphold to high speeds and stress.

Here goes my random speech...When I bought the truck it did not have tons of power, but I figured it was a four cylinder. It also has no tachometer....
After just test driving the truck now to verify the issue, the results are...
From zero to thirty the truck seems to accelerate normally.
( First gear 0-15/20 Second gear 15/20-30 )
From thirty to forty it takes maybe 5-7 seconds.
( Third gear )
From forty to fifty it takes maybe 5-7 seconds.
( Fourth gear ; Some stress noise )
From fifty to sixty it takes maybe another 7-10 seconds.
( Fifth gear ; no stress noise )
From sixty to sixty-five its about 10 seconds.
( Fifth gear ; no stress noise )
From sixty five to seventy, nothing really. Maybe twenty seconds if at all.


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

Also every time I leave first gear I tend her a thud or clank from the vehicles undercarriage. Mainly when cold I believe. This may also just be me on a new manual transmission.


----------



## jmon (May 8, 2010)

hi everyone i was thinking about swaping a rb25det in a 1989 nissan pickup i havent heard about anyone else doing it sooo just wanted to see how much work it would be to make this happen or should i just swap with a diff motor??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jmon said:


> hi everyone i was thinking about swaping a rb25det in a 1989 nissan pickup i havent heard about anyone else doing it sooo just wanted to see how much work it would be to make this happen or should i just swap with a diff motor??


Instead of high-jacking an existing thread, start a new one.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

@ERT - Thanks for the extra info. No bucking or surging at speed? I know you don't have a tach (neither do I), but can you rev the engine very high?

You said you've been working on the suspension. Have you done a basic tune up yet (oil, filters, rotor, cap, plugs etc.) While the plugs are out, check the compression.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

READ THE CODES.......


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

clogged cat, clogged fuel filter, misadjusted or sticking brakes these are things to look at.

the truck should have no problems driving 80+


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*well lets see*

Ok dude..
my 95 4cyl 5spd runs great in 1st..2nd is ok. 3rd is good. 4th is good. 5th is slow.. Its done this for 120 k and its now at 201k. The trucks dont have power. Their made for reliablity not power.

I HIGHLY recomend only buying nissan parts. Napa does sell some parts that are the same is nissan. But autozone parts-dist cap dont buy!
I use chevron gas and not the cheap gas like QT or Racetrack. Makes my truck clatter when i accell.

I think your truck needs a tune up and maybe a timing chain. My power went away and a new chain-tune up fixed it. Also the fours are famous for bad exhaust headers.

Good luck and let us know..

jason---mesquite tx


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

> @ERT - Thanks for the extra info. No bucking or surging at speed? I know you don't have a tach (neither do I), but can you rev the engine very high?
> 
> You said you've been working on the suspension. Have you done a basic tune up yet (oil, filters, rotor, cap, plugs etc.) While the plugs are out, check the compression.


The vehicle accelerates smoothly from 0-max speed without any surges or bucking. No problems revving the engine high while sitting in neutral. On the basic tune up level I replaced the oil & filter, fuel filter, spark plugs, wireset, STP fuel cleaner, air filter and the previous owner claimed to have replaced the timing belt. I will be going even further this Friday with distributor cap, rotor, drive belts, compression check, PCV filter, idle speed, air induction valve filter, PCV valve, valve clearances, and maybe cooling system flush.



> READ THE CODES.......


It does not show the service engine light. Do you feel big and powerful typing in caps? Do you need a bottle?



> clogged cat, clogged fuel filter, misadjusted or sticking brakes these are things to look at.
> 
> the truck should have no problems driving 80+


How can I check for a clogged catalytic converter? Brand new fuel filter. I did just have the rear brakes serviced at a local shop, replaced shoes and cylinders. How can I check for drag on the rear / front brakes? Also if it was brakes wouldn't this issue be present at all speeds not just 50 MPH+?

Now when you guys mention tune up, what all is needed for this service?


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

Another issue I just noticed that may be connected...
Just today I noticed that the "red brake light" is coming on along with the "yellow ABS light" occasionally while driving. I checked to make sure that my park brake is fully disengaged, which it is. Is there a way to double check besides just pushing the handle all the way in? Or maybe the brakes are dragging?

I also just pulled off my distributor cap and rotor, both are free of any defects or wear. They actually looked to be brand new. I will be checking tomorrow my spark plugs for any abnormal wear, even though I just replaced them...


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

Sounds like you are on the right track diagnostically. Not sure about the cat. I would definitely get the brakes looked at as a potential problem if those lights are appearing. You are right though, it should be happening at all speeds if it is a brake issue. Still, worth looking into. All things considered it sounds a lot like my truck. I cruise at 60, anything over and it just doesn't feel right. (I can get it to 80, but why bother) They are just slow. Awesome trucks, but slow. Did the previous owner say he replaced the timing belt, or chain? If he said belt then something is amiss b/c they have a chain. Hope you get it runnin right. Keep us posted.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you read the codes...?


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

If the previous owner changed the timing belt, it might be worth your time to trow a timing light on there and make sure he set the truck's clock right.

And I have a manual tranny in mine. You really need to downshift with these truck when you want to accelerate. The fact that you have 31s on there means it will be even harder to accelerate quickly. Remember, reliabel engine, not torquey engine. Torquey engines on't have 245k miles on the odometer.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Did you check the fuel filter and timing? Could be a lot of things.. my 95 ka24e 2x4 with 200,000 mi would hit 114 in 4th gear. 5th was useless at that speed due to torque vs wind resistance.. My top speed on the stock motor is almost double your max speed so something is definitely amiss.. Timing should be @ 10 degrees hot.

I have swapped to a nissan 240sx motor in the meantime. Same basic motor, but 4 valves. Some other performance upgrades too, roughly twice the power so im not going to find out how fast it goes now lol


----------



## 94HardbodyKA24 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, i have a 94 hardbody 2wd, ka24e 5spd. and its stock except for a magnaflow hi-flow cat, and a ricer muffler. and i took the intake cover off and just left the filter. and idk whats wrong with yalls trucks but mine aint slow. i can run everything on the dash pretty easily. only 148,500k miles on the odometer. and also your trucks clutch could be slipping. is it wound up tight when running 65 or 70? and to check if the catalytic converter is clogged, unbolt the four bolts that hold it on there, and then drive it while its off.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

What you're describing is exactly how i feel about my 1994 4x4 4cyl. I've had the truck for 2 years and for 2 years i've been trying to find out where my power is going. The engine runs smoothly (no misfires, nice idle etc) but just has absolutely no power at low RPMs. Even trying to go from a rolling stop in 2nd gear...you can hear the engine struggling.

I've checked brakes, fuel filter, plugs, wires, rotor, new timing chain, injector cleaner, new exhaust manifold, new catalytic converter...timing is set to 15 BTDC which gets me a touch more power. 10 deg BTDC (factory spec) has absolutely no power at all. I had to take hills in 2nd gear.

If you figure anything out, i'd love to know.

Mine has 175k on the engine. Maybe it's just tired?


----------



## vonkysmeed (Sep 27, 2009)

hans747 said:


> If the previous owner changed the timing belt, it might be worth your time to trow a timing light on there and make sure he set the truck's clock right.
> 
> And I have a manual tranny in mine. You really need to downshift with these truck when you want to accelerate. The fact that you have 31s on there means it will be even harder to accelerate quickly. Remember, reliabel engine, not torquey engine. Torquey engines on't have 245k miles on the odometer.


I believe the KA in the trucks have a chain and not a belt. I know that my 96 does. Your spedo may be at 60, but have a buddy pace you. Your tires are larger than stock and could be robbing your power and also messing up your spedo. 

My 962wd has over 150k with no power issues and runs fine with the larger tires. 

This will throw codes, but pull the cat and take it for a spin (run open exhaust). If you find lots of power, may be time for a new one (or take a rod to the old one)


----------

